# opinions on "refurb's"



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking at some particular model plasmas that are refurbs from a panasonic dealer on amazon. Has 3 month warranty from panasonic. Free ship, and the return policy is reffered back to "amazon's" return policy.[ If that's correct, it's a good one. I have to confirm that though.]

Anyone with a opinion or experience with refurbs? The models I am looking at are 2011, like the one I already own and am happy with [ so far!]

All items in this store are panasonic, and refurb'd by panasonic [ maybe this is Panny's aftermarket?]

thanks!


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

Mixed feelings.

You can get a good unit, that will last you many years. I've seen refurb units that did quite well.
You can also get a nightmare! I've seen units die just after the 90 days was up. I've also seen units that had strange issues and the manufacture would do anything about it because it was working most of the time (or within specified parameters - amazing how wide manufactures parameters can be).

Bottom line: 
If it is not one hell of a deal, then why would you even think about it. Leave it for the next fool. 
If it is one hell of a deal, then just know that you might end up getting what you pay for. Hopefully better thou.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

As a retailer of electronic components including Panasonic sets, I stay away from buying/selling b stock and refurbished mechandise. 

I learned my lesson many years ago that they tend to have a higher rate of issues; thus causing customer dissatisfaction and nothing but headaches for the retailer.

As a consumer, I'd NEVER buy a refurbished product nor would I ever recommend one to a friend or family member!


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, doesn't sound good.

I'll look at new, including the 2012 models. Was hoping to pay less, [ these refurbs are running about 4-5 hundred less, but is it worth the possible headache?]

thanks fore the input


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Amazon "wear house deals" Is the only refurb Seller I Have or would by from. If your looking a Seller Refurb- Buyer beware- But if it;s from Amazon in house, I've never had a problem.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've picked up a few refurbs from Tiger and have never had a problem.

New items go down the line and may never get tested or inspected. They can fail simply due to a loose connection.

Refurbs are often new or nearly new items that failed for such minor reasons. They've been tested and inspected hands-on in ways that new items may not be.

The computers I've gotten were restored back to default software with more or less just the O/S and little to no bloatware.

There is a difference though between refurb/remanufactured and used/open-box/returned.


----------

